# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  xin hỏi lỗi đầu scan laze

## cuong

máy khắc dưa hấu của em chuẩn bị lôi ra khắc dưa thì không nhớ setting trong phần mềm ezcad làm sao , khiến đầu scan kêu e e e hoài, khắc chút là kêu, mong mọi người chỉ cách khắc phục, chân thành cảm ơn ạ. máy khắc em dùng bóng 100w ạ

----------


## sơn phan

lỗi đầu scan, bị nhiễu chứ ko phải phần mềm đâu bạn

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

cảm ơn bạn Sơn pham . tự nhiên thay máy tính nó hết, quên đăng lên đây lại. Bác nào rõ nguyên nhân xin chỉ giáo ạ

----------

